# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  TestoVet 300

## rasputin75

Hello everyone,

Got this from a source I trust. Does anyone know anything about this test? Says made in germany but comes from Mx  :Smilie:  Sound like Sustanon according to the label (propionate 35mg, phenilpropionate 70mg, isocaproate 70mg, decanoate 125mg). Looks very professional though. Don't think a fake would look that nice. Has anyone used it before? Thanks guys.

----------


## ancientgr

Nope, but that is a large dose for one shot eh? Mind u it is for every 3-4 week. I don't know man. sorry.

----------


## warchild

i know that that is a brand in mexico and i heard its legit but mildly under-dosed, but I don't know if that is real

----------


## love2liftiron

sorry bud havent seen it...research it...

----------


## urbanbody

That lab is made in Mexico they just put germany cause it sounds better! That Lab is really good if its not fake. Did it come sealed in the Box? All the fakes don't have boxes.

----------


## rasputin75

> That lab is made in Mexico they just put germany cause it sounds better! That Lab is really good if its not fake. Did it come sealed in the Box? All the fakes don't have boxes.


Thanks Urbanbody,
It did come with a box. it's actually on the picture. Wasn't "sealed" but was a very nice box. I doubt fake would look so nice...Looked very professionally done. So it's basically sustanon 300mg/ml? Should I shoot it once a week or divide it in two doses twice a week? Should I be concerned about hair loss at 300mg/wk? Thanks.
BTW, I have another post called "decabull 300" with pics. Has anyone heard of it? Not a lotta people have any info on it. Originally thai but came from Mx. My source claims it's good. I guess it's UGL or something. Check that out please, thanks bros.

----------


## cesarvai

If you have a real Decabull 250 is really good.

----------


## grapejuice11

what part of mexico you get that from? im going to go to rosarito beach soon and hope they carry it somewhere!

----------


## gsandoval87

yeah ive gotten some teste 300 by astrovet.. yes it is underdosed i believe, alot because i took 600mgs a week and my gains were not that great

----------

